
Did the U.S. Invent Lyme Disease in the 1960s? - Circumnavigate
https://www.govexec.com/technology/2019/07/did-us-invent-lyme-disease-1960s-house-aims-find-out/158545/
======
erentz
No.

> the Yale School of Public Health has found that the Lyme disease bacterium
> is ancient in North America, circulating silently in forests for at least
> 60,000 years—long before the disease was first described in Lyme,
> Connecticut, in 1976

[https://publichealth.yale.edu/article.aspx?id=15651](https://publichealth.yale.edu/article.aspx?id=15651)

------
api
Flagged for being an obvious sock puppet site.

~~~
ryacko
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=govexec.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=govexec.com)

What are you talking about?

